# First Edition Luther NT leaf - Cool Christmas Present



## DMcFadden (Dec 25, 2013)

My wife and kids got together and obtained a leaf out of a first edition of the Luther New Testament. It even came with a certificate of authenticity.

It is not worth much monetarily. But, for a Reformation history nerd like me, WOW!!!


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome! I got "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs".


----------



## One Little Nail (Dec 28, 2013)

That would be a good present for any day of the year, particularly for Reformation Day!
wouldn't it be good to get the Romans section were he Translates Faith "alone"
by the way how's your German?


----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow, that is exceptionally nice!!!


----------

